# Missouri Meet???



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I live right outside of St. Louis MO and I was just curious how many other members lived in the general area and would want to get together for a little meet, cruise, and bbq type thing once it warms up?? Depending on the response I would probably set something up in April or May.

Let me know if anyone is interested.

Matt


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I may be interested.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Since no one in Ohio seems to want to get together(or has yet), I would be willing to make the drive from Cinti.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll def let you guys know as the more people I can get probably the bigger of an event I can make. I'm also considering inviting my old club StlSubaru to come along for the meet as they make awesome cruises and always have a good time depending on attendance.


----------



## lilpreachaman (May 20, 2011)

Might be possible, depends on what day.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I would drive down from Chicago if Ted Drewes was included.


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was planning on waiting until it got warm and seeing if I could get a local sponsor such as TD's or Fritz's as I want to highschool with a Fritz haha. Ill put up a range of dates here soon and let people give their opinions and sign up for the best dates for them.


----------



## SippinSoCo (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm completely in.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Horizon314 said:


> I was planning on waiting until it got warm and seeing if I could get a local sponsor such as TD's or Fritz's as I want to highschool with a Fritz haha. Ill put up a range of dates here soon and let people give their opinions and sign up for the best dates for them.



Sounds like a plan. I need a good road trip and the city of the arch is a good drive so I am in also.


----------

